
Ask HN: How do I make a link clickable on HN? - am2267
I'm trying to make www.investopad.com clickable in a comment elsewhere.<p>Is it a karma thing?
======
benologist
For comments you have to just type the url, no text or tags.

<http://google.com/>

For submissions you can submit a url _or_ text but not both, and URLs in the
text don't get parsed.

------
inetsee
What you could do is submit a post describing the website and why HN readers
should be interested in it. Then immediately post a comment with a clickable
link to the URL.

------
codegeek
To make a link clickable in a comment, you need to prefix it with "<http://>.

------
arscan
Urls don't become links in the text of the submission. They do become links in
comments.

------
mohit_agg
btw how much karma is required to submit a startup for review?

